# Priority service ancestry visa



## phoebesensei (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm applying for a UK Ancestry visa & on Tuesday the 21st I submitted my biometrics at the Sydney VFS office & they submitted my application for me. I paid for the priority service that aims to process visas within 5 working days. The earliest Manila would've received my application is Wednesday the 22nd but I never got an email from manila to confirm that they received my posted application & I've seen on some forums that the New York office has emailed some of their applicants to say this, should I be concerned that I never got an email? I assume VFS global sent my application last week, I really hope they did anyway!

If Manila received my application on Thursday the 23rd then tomorrow is the fifth working day that they've had it. Do you think I'll get an email tomorrow saying they're sending it back to me or has there been talk of backlog for October? I'm feeling a bit nervous seeing as I've heard absolutely nothing. =/


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Some people get emails and some don't. It's inconsistent. Processing times are guidelines not guarantees.


----------



## Gwenny1306 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Good luck*

Hi. Not to discourage you in anyway, but just for your information:

My partner applied for his Ancestry Visa (he's in Brisbane, I'm in UK) 2 years ago January. Still waiting! UKBA are appalling.

We've been apart this whole time!


----------



## mcsoof59 (Apr 25, 2015)

*Priority Service query*



phoebesensei said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for a UK Ancestry visa & on Tuesday the 21st I submitted my biometrics at the Sydney VFS office & they submitted my application for me. I paid for the priority service that aims to process visas within 5 working days. The earliest Manila would've received my application is Wednesday the 22nd but I never got an email from manila to confirm that they received my posted application & I've seen on some forums that the New York office has emailed some of their applicants to say this, should I be concerned that I never got an email? I assume VFS global sent my application last week, I really hope they did anyway!
> 
> If Manila received my application on Thursday the 23rd then tomorrow is the fifth working day that they've had it. Do you think I'll get an email tomorrow saying they're sending it back to me or has there been talk of backlog for October? I'm feeling a bit nervous seeing as I've heard absolutely nothing. =/


Hi Phoebe,
What did you select on the VFS Global website when you paid for priority processing for your UK Ancestry Visa? I am trying to pay that but there is no option for ancestry Visa. I have been looking at UKAD or UKGP but don't want to select the wrong one!

Would really appreciate your feedback,

Jonathan


----------



## kookoomunga (Jun 11, 2015)

*Ancestry Visa UK*

Hello!

I'm in the exact same situation right now in that I have no clue what option to select for the Ancestry Visa when paying for priority processing. Which option did you end up selecting? Did it work out OK for you? Thanks!


----------

